# Abnormal MRI and Cat scan?



## Trendale (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello,
Do anyone know the DX for abnormal MRI and abnormal cat scan? Thanks!


----------



## jifnif (Jul 21, 2009)

I think it is 793.99.  We use that for all abnormal findings on radiologic procedures unless it is otherwise stated.


----------

